# Phoenix Gold Frank Amp'n Stein Amp.



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

not mine but surprised this hasnt been posted yet

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

This strikes me like one that comes up on ebay every few months, but I could be wrong. The damage just looks familiar. Also, my number one rule on ebay is never bid when the seller uses comic sans...


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

It's # FAS-97, I haven't seen this one up before.
It looks a little rough, Illinois road salt, I remember it well.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, amp, a bit rough could easily be fixed to original status


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

DAT said:


> Nice, amp, a bit rough could easily be fixed to original status


The seller is right by my area 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

It's back. Non paying buyer?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices




.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

High bidder on the last sale had "0" feedback and newly registered Ebay account. Also retracted a $1050.00 bid on the same auction . 

eBay.com Item Bid History


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

ya i seen it was relisted.
theres something fishy about this auction/seller


----------

